# interested in starting up my own mini excavator/ landscaping company



## dieseljames

Hello,

My name is James and I am new to this site. I am interested in starting a part-time mini excavator/landscaping buisness and would like some adivice.

First off I have never ran a buisness, estimated quotes or anything alone those lines. 

I worked for a landscape construction company for just under two years, doing paving stone installs, Allan block retaining walls, sod installs and ran a skid steer and sometimes mini excavator. so i am by no means an expert but I have a good idea what I am doing.

for the last few years i have been working as a heavy duty mechanic and enjoy it but would like to go into business for myself and feel mechanics isnt what i want to be doing in the long run.


basically I would like to take out a small loan and see what I can do. buy a used mini excavator and skid steer, get all the licenses I need and do some advertising.

I currently work afternoon shift as a mechanic and would like to keep doing that until my business is established.

I would like to concentrate on working smaller residential jobs until I get some more experience so I dont get in over my head. I want to do paving stone driveways, walkways, patios, install ponds, sod ect.

my first job might be prepping a fairly level lot for my girlfriends father subdivision and building a house.

what is the ideal size excavator for the work I will be doing?

any suggestions on how to accurately quote jobs would be great?

what is the average charge per house for mini excavator work?

thanks!


----------



## jmacd

A quote from day:

"seriously, i think denick, josasis, angus...start these threads just to get us going again..this b.s. can't be fore real "


----------



## tgeb

jmacd said:


> A quote from day:
> 
> "seriously, i think denick, josasis, angus...start these threads just to get us going again..this b.s. can't be fore real "


I was thinking the same thing....

But, let's see what we can do here.

First off, no one here would know what is marketable in Nanaimo, except for maybe Brian Hay, who reportedly lives there. I would urge you to try and contact him, I am certain he would be able to give you some specific advice.

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/brianhay-14654/

All the other questions, "What size machine", "Average charge per house" etc. etc..... simply put there are no one size fits all answers.


----------



## BPWY

jmacd said:


> A quote from day:
> 
> "seriously, i think denick, josasis, angus...start these threads just to get us going again..this b.s. can't be fore real "






:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## rino1494

Holy hell batman. 3 start up threads in like 4 days !!!

If you do not know how to bid, I suggest working for T & M. Contact your local insurance agent and price out liability insurance and talk to your acct. to see about starting up your biz. 

I suggest renting stuff at first. If you are going to be doing this on the side, why worry about making payments on something and only landing 1 or 2 jobs. If you have a family, you need to be careful that you do not jepordize their well-being. In other words, don't go diving off the deep end yet. Rental rates could give you a basis to start from to determine your hourly rates. Again, you need to figure in overhead: fuel, insurance, pick-up truck, trailer, automobile insurance, profit, repairs, moblization, tools, transit, etc...


----------



## denick

You could get the last 3 issues of Bobcat's WorkSaver magazine and you will find dozens of people like yourself who have done just what your talking about and profiles on their business's


----------



## jmacd

What you are thinking about is exactly how I started. I owned another business in a completely different line if work that was fairly successfull.

My credit is very good, very important to have good credit.

This business funded the start up of the excavating. My wife has a good job also so this helped and my personal expenses are low. 

I purchased a skid steer and pick up truck and started advertising. I was lucky enough to land job with a large GC because of family friends and that started me into larger equipment. I rented a dozer and excavator for the summer to complete the work and ended up purchasing them in the fall using my rental cost as a down payment.

Every one needs a lucky break or just some luck along the way because the set backs are daily and tough to get past.

I was on my way, then dump trucks, trailers, other equipment, more insurance. The list is for ever growing and costs. The price of doing business isn't getting any cheaper either. 

For the next five years I grow as fast as the jobs would allow reinvesting all income back into the business living off of my wifes salary. 

This is just a very simplified story of the process but it can be done if you can reinvest back for as long as it takes and get customers. 

My attitude was just that, I will reinvest for as long as it takes and work for who ever doing what ever it takes to grow the business. 

No quick road to success in this, it is also one of the most expenses business to try and start up. I bet most would agree that $250,000 is minimum investment to start and be competitive.


----------



## BPWY

wrong thread


----------



## Vinny

This isnt possible, is it??? I'm gonna kick back and relax on this one. I'm way too exausted to rip any more hair out. Day, will you pass me the pop corn and a beer?


----------



## dayexco

Vinny said:


> This isnt possible, is it??? I'm gonna kick back and relax on this one. I'm way too exausted to rip any more hair out. Day, will you pass me the pop corn and a beer?


boy, i sure would...but crown royal's my choice...that do? what the hell'd i miss here?


----------



## rino1494

My favorite is crown royal and root beer.


----------

